
Who is in the wrong in this convo? - budkin
https://pastebin.com/raw/512jKfRY
======
navjack27
I'm so confused

~~~
budkin
I'm earning your trust as I go, with each of my replies. I'm sorry but you are
the only commenter, so I'm going to nag you about this for a bit. do you trust
me a little more?

now I think that you are one of the convo parties. it's not even funny
anymore, you haven't replied to any of my commments. have not even asked a
single question. if it's you, I'm gonna tell you that the public will judge
whether I've broken your trust, which public you may ask? I've asked that
question in an LJ of a person who I trust. This is how TRUST is passed along

*I only correct grammar and clarify message when I don't want to get you overnotified and you have to trust me on this

